# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  GW2 Bot MMOViper

## UDontKnowWhoIAm

Guys do you have any experience with MMOViper? I've just found about it today, but $30/year seems too good to be true for like 8+ bots... Any reviews about it? :confused:

----------


## ktkn01

Just checked out their website, seems legit?

----------


## warheart209

1 license for 29.99 is for 4 computers, The bot grinds mobs / herbs/mines. But you will have to babysit it alot because Once it gets stuck on a rock or from chasing a mob it will stop and sound the alarm and it does it alot because of the events in game that spawn mobs randomly. Also its non injection bot so you will need to run vmware for each copy of the game you want to bot because it uses your mouse fulltime and the screen needs to be up fulltime.

----------


## ktkn01

Ah, so you've tried this bot out? Was just about to buy it lol but the sound of it stopping turned me off :\

----------


## warheart209

I'm only using it because i use MMoviper for swtor space mission botting. If an injection bot for gw2 comes out im gonna use that instantly.

----------


## psolarxis

> I'm only using it because i use MMoviper for swtor space mission botting. If an injection bot for gw2 comes out im gonna use that instantly.


u use it for space missions? want to explain how u do that?

----------


## TomPetty

> I'm only using it because i use MMoviper for *swtor space mission botting*. If an injection bot for gw2 comes out im gonna use that instantly.





> u use it for space missions? want to explain how u do that?




That's how.

----------


## warheart209

> u use it for space missions? want to explain how u do that?


ah i got my bots confused no i used it for Tera when i played that crap game for a month.

----------


## ex0rdium

> 1 license for 29.99 is for 4 computers, The bot grinds mobs / herbs/mines. But you will have to babysit it alot because Once it gets stuck on a rock or from chasing a mob it will stop and sound the alarm and it does it alot because of the events in game that spawn mobs randomly. Also its non injection bot so you will need to run vmware for each copy of the game you want to bot because it uses your mouse fulltime and the screen needs to be up fulltime.


I purchased the MMOViper annual subscription but they still haven't added the GW2 bot to their downloadable section, have you already used the GW2 MMOViper bot or are you just sharing information about it? If you are already using it, please let me know where on their site you were able to download it.

----------


## ex0rdium

Nevermind, PitViper has stated on the MMOViper general forums:

"I'm in the process of finishing it up.

My web admin got a little over zelous when I told him it was just about ready and he updated the gw2 section.

I'll send him an email saying to put coming soon until its actually up.

I hope to have it up like in a day. Its that close."

----------


## ZanoX

> Guys do you have any experience with MMOViper? I've just found about it today, but $30/year seems too good to be true for like 8+ bots... Any reviews about it? :confused:



Tried their Aion, FF14 and Swtor bots... They work, but there is (with the exception of ff14 as far as i could tell) always a much better alternative out there.
You get what you pay for.

As far as if it is legit or not, everything i have tried has worked (eventually, the early release of the Swtor farming bot was more or less useless).

I am going to try their gw2 bot, in lack of alternatives.

----------


## z0m

> I'm only using it because i use MMoviper for swtor space mission botting. If an injection bot for gw2 comes out im gonna use that instantly.


Suppose there is Firy from MMOLazy that would at least be a better option in that case.

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

> Suppose there is Firy from MMOLazy that would at least be a better option in that case.


yea,but no idea when is Firy coming out... :/

----------


## z0m

Uh, it is.

----------


## ex0rdium

Apparently the MMOViper bot will be compatible with GW2 within the next half hour or so, It's $2.50/month ($30/year) for the subscription.

I'll give some feedback on it as soon as I can download it from their site which should be accessible very soon.

----------


## KuRIoS

> yea,but no idea when is Firy coming out... :/


Nonowana is still admin on their forums and he is not to be trusted imho.. 
Juju can be trusted though so it is a split decision, but since nonowanna is still a part of it I dont want to touch it atm.

----------


## psolarxis

y? who is this nonowanna?

----------


## molzofbrian

Using Firy, it reminds me of Glider alot for wow. Not hard to set up for someone who has used alot of bots. Will take a bit of work for people who havent. Seems to run pretty smoothly for only being out for a day. Will keep you posted as it moves on. Either rate only like $8 a month. Not gonna complain. Still beats sub for wow and bot sub.

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

ty molzo, atm i'm hesitating between firy and mmoviper..

----------


## ex0rdium

I'm able to run the MMOViper bot but am having a little issue with it attacking and pathing. I might give Firy a try if I don't get things running smoothly in the next couple of hours.

----------


## Nonowmana

Firy is out, and running stong, we have a lot of things done (Multiple path / vendoring / more to come)

have a look on it :




Just to clarify, the thing that Kurios talking about is beetween us, something about referring users with my account for the users comming on my forums (that becamed officials, and i forgeted to remove my refering iframe for a couple of weeks, making Kurios loosing some money on our products refering, my bad, really). *Nothing that impacted users*, just money things beetween us.
This is an old thing, it make more than 2 years ago,

----------


## ex0rdium

So it turns out that Firy is much easier to use and I already have it working properly with just the demo that they have available before you make the purchase. Going to cancel my subscription to MMOViper and buy the MMOLazy Firy Bot for GW2.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

You're welcome  :Smile:

----------


## ex0rdium

> You're welcome


Took me about 2-3 minutes to get paths/hot spots and attack skills set up, solid bot so far to be quite honest.

----------


## Macpod

A video with a lvl 80 farming would be nice :s

----------


## KuRIoS

> Firy is out, and running stong, we have a lot of things done (Multiple path / vendoring / more to come)
> 
> have a look on it :
> 
> Just to clarify, the thing that Kurios talking about is beetween us, something about referring users with my account for the users comming on my forums (that becamed officials, and i forgeted to remove my refering iframe for a couple of weeks, making Kurios loosing some money on our products refering, my bad, really). *Nothing that impacted users*, just money things beetween us.
> This is an old thing, it make more than 2 years ago,


Nothing that impacted the users? iFrames to trick them into being on your affiliate ? Was a good way to screw over all affiliates so you could get the benefits for their hard work yourself. Good way to trick your members too and when confronted your solution was "but you can just do iframe as well" - even after being told how bad it was. So you didnt forget, you knew what you were doing, you were just greedy and didnt care about ethics towards your members.
Sadly juju didnt care about it. 

Just to clarify - I have no doubts that Firy is a fking awesome bot - like always when juju release something - I just dont agree with the mindset of some people on their site. 
/closed

----------

